# Poor fish, and owner and i suppose the officers also. . .



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

http://www.thestar.com/news/gta/article/577210

When i first read the caption, i was "OH no, the FISH!!!"
and after looking at the pic i started to think, the tank should not have been so close to a window... bad algae problems with direct sunlight! and apparently cars also!


----------



## xxprudencexx (Sep 3, 2008)

i wonder what fish it was.


----------



## xxprudencexx (Sep 3, 2008)

chip104 said:


> obviously convicts.
> 
> (ba dum shh)


LOL that's a good one


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Lmao. good one


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

chip104 said:


> obviously convicts.
> 
> (ba dum shh)


BANNED FOR USE OF BAD PUNS

i kid, i kid. i actually lol'd.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL!!! Holy cow could you imagine waking to that? Geeze


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

twoheadedfish said:


> BANNED FOR USE OF BAD PUNS


agreed! ban ban ban!


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

convicts... lol
must have been, since they had stolen a tank.


----------

